# T-Jet gear geometry



## Tippy (Feb 20, 2007)

Hello All,

I am looking for information on the t-jet gears. Specifically, what is the Diametral Pitch (DP) of said gears.

Thank you,

Graham


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Contact Rick at "RTHO", he's the man.


----------



## Tippy (Feb 20, 2007)

Hello All,

I have measured and calculated the gears myself. The Diametral Pitch of the t-jet gears is 64. Centre to centre distance for the large 24T gears is 0.375". C to C for the large idler gear to 14T motor drive gear is 0.297" . 

Thank you,

Tippy


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

If I had to dig that deep into all my slot car engines I would kill myself first. lol.
This is the difference between serious racer and the hobbyist.


----------



## Tippy (Feb 20, 2007)

LOL LOL 
I just started in this hobby in December 2006, after buying my children a Tomy Super International Race Set. The gentleman whom sold me the set has informal races with a group of guys in private residences about every 5 weeks. At the first "Race Night" ...more of a boys night out really , I really found out how fast these cars can go. Unfortunately my cars were more off the track than on !!  
So our next race night is in 4 weeks, for Unlimited T-Jet I will be secretly unveiling my secret weapon, a 4WD AND rare earth magnet T-Jet  !!!! These fellows have years and years of racing, some even previously going to sanctioned race events. They all race for fun now, in informal settings. More as a joke really, I will be closing the "experience gap" with some serious technology on my side.  Unlimited G+ will be my next challenge. Never underestimate the lengths a Machinist will go to in a fun challenge !!! 

Tippy


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I found I can race with the big boys (ok, not the really big, 200.00 a car big boys) but the standard custom work guys, just by using my most broken in car.
Buying 10 tjet chassis and narrowing down to the 3 best cars, breaking them down cleaning them and mixing the parts around is usually enough to give you a great, smooth runner or 3. silicone tires, one thing I would do to smooth out the gears is smear them with toothpaste, then take the tires off, rubber band around the contoller and let it run for a while, then turn the car around so the gears mesh in the other direction. And silicone tires.
All I ever did. and in the last year I started buying rare earth magnets to glue in the backend of the uncontrollably fast cars.


----------

